# New System - Odd shaped room (drawings included)



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm currently piecing together an entertainment system that consists of the following and need help on room layout please...

Samsung 61" DLP (w/ Stand)
Yamaha 663 Reciever
Klipsch F-1
Klipsch S-1
Klipsch C-1
Klipsch 10" Sub

My living room is an "L" shaped room connected to the kitchen. It is the general gathering place in my house. So this is the room where I would like to put the system. There are really no other suitable rooms in the house.

I've included a .jpg to illustrate. I am not sure whether or not to place the system on the narrow wall or wide wall. The door to the back patio and kitchen really make it difficult on where to place the furniture and especially the rear speakers. I am open to rearranging the furniture to make a better fit. I would like to keep all furniture roughly on the north side of the kitchen separating wall. (Note*The brick shown in the drawing is simply a slab made of one layer of bricks where a wood burning stove used to sit.)

How do you think I should set this room up to take advantage of this system? I watch plenty of movies but also very much enjoy listening to records and other music.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Josh.

Welcome to the forum. I think what you have is probably the best option. Side surrounds can go between the door and corner of kitchen - rears on the wall at the bottom of your drawing. 

Trying to turn it sideways is going to cause all kinds of issues due to non-symmetry and proximity of seating to the wall behind the main seating area.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Bryan,

I thought about that, but from the loveseat to the back of the room is about 8 ft. Is that too far for me to place my rears? I will not have any side speakers, so I was wondering about moving the loveseat forward and putting the rear speakers on the half wall between the door and kitchen and the other on the opposite wall. How high should these be mounted on the wall? Is it best if I mount them high and point them toward the loveseat?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome :wave: :wave: :wave:



jmoe816 said:


> Thanks Bryan,
> 
> ... I will not have any side speakers, so I was wondering about moving the loveseat forward and putting the rear speakers on the half wall between the door and kitchen and the other on the opposite wall. How high should these be mounted on the wall? Is it best if I mount them high and point them toward the loveseat? Thanks, Josh


The surrounds can be also used on the sides (specially in a 5.1)... they don't have to be exactly in the back of seating position :yes: ... maybe you can find a pair of ceiling brackets to install them there (I see the weight is 5.0 lb, so they're not heavy).

Most recommend 2' - 3' above ear level; I have mine around 7' from floor in a 8' wall ... they don't need to be at ear level because the idea of the surrounds is to fill the room with the movie effects :yes:

Do you have pictures of your room??? ... that will also help (specially to know where the half wall is and how it looks, at least to me :hide


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions...Here are four pictures of the room. The current TV/Stereo is leaving. I have not installed any of the new equipment yet. Work in progress!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice room ... :T

What receiver will you use in your HT??? ... Looking at the pictures you can use a 7.1; most movies come 5.1 but a receiver can matrix the sound to two speakers in the back of the room for extra effects; but if you will use a 5.1 ... like Bryan said, you can put them on the side walls near the loveseat :yes:

Are you planning to use some accoustic panels (I'm sure Bryan will ask you the same because youre using wood panels to cover the walls), and, What about those windows; Will you cover them??? ... or are you okay with the light in the room???


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

I have not thought about using any acoustic paneling. But the wood panels do kind of bother me.

I can get some new curtains for the windows that will block the light. 

The receiver I have is the Yamaha RX-V663. It has 7.1 capabilities but i think I will stick to 5.1 for now. 

I like the idea of hanging the rears from the ceiling and will check into this.

I'm also trying to figure out if I can squeeze any other seating into this room. Maybe a chair or recliner next to the door (remove the red cabinet). I know this position will not be very good for watching the tv, but it will give some extra seating.

I was also thinking about building in the brick portion from the floor to the ceiling. I could mount the tv and AV equipment in this box as well as have dvd shelving on either side. I like this option, but am unsure how long I will be in this house and don't know if its the best idea. So I'm thinking just a regular tv stand will have to do.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jmoe816 said:


> ...The receiver I have is the Yamaha RX-V663. It has 7.1 capabilities but i think I will stick to 5.1 for now.
> 
> I like the idea of hanging the rears from the ceiling and will check into this...


I suggest you to try 7.1 before the final installation ... who knows and maybe you like 7.1 more than 5.1 :yes: ... you can use a cheap pair of speakers if you have one :bigsmile:



> ... I'm also trying to figure out if I can squeeze any other seating into this room. Maybe a chair or recliner next to the door (remove the red cabinet). I know this position will not be very good for watching the tv, but it will give some extra seating...


You can try a small swivel chair ... :yes:



> ... I was also thinking about building in the brick portion from the floor to the ceiling. I could mount the tv and AV equipment in this box as well as have dvd shelving on either side. I like this option, but am unsure how long I will be in this house and don't know if its the best idea. So I'm thinking just a regular tv stand will have to do.


I agree ... you can use the TV stand to put your equipment; I have a Samsung 67" on a stand, an my equipment is at the bottom of TV (take a look) ... I wish that I don't have that doorway on the left so I can build a false wall ... :daydream:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'll be fine with the rear surrounds 8' back - no problem at all. I personally prefer them behind if only doing 5.1. Recommendations is at least 30 degrees behind if on the side walls and you can't do that unless you hang them from the ceiling.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

bpape said:


> You'll be fine with the rear surrounds 8' back - no problem at all. I personally prefer them behind if only doing 5.1. Recommendations is at least 30 degrees behind if on the side walls and you can't do that unless you hang them from the ceiling.
> 
> Bryan


So, if I put the rears on the back wall on some shelves and aim them toward the loveseat, will the sound get diffused by the kitchen? Thats what I'm worried about. It would actually be easier and less expensive for me to put the speakers in the rear instead of mounting from the ceiling.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Why would the sound get diffused by the kitchen? You're going to have them maybe 6-8' apart and pretty much firing straight ahead. They'll be fine.

Bryan


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

is that door your main entrance to the house? what about closing off that spot...and moving the door to the behind the brick area...so the brick would serve as a nice entry way. If thats not an option what about replacing one of the windows with a door way, and seting it up the narrow direction.


----------

